# Recommendations for Serenade No. 10 in B flat Major



## Sol Invictus (Sep 17, 2016)

I'm considering more and more if I will make this my Christmas present to myself. Any suggestions?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

One of Mozart's greatest works! The Gran Partita for 12 Winds and Bass. A terrific gift for oneself!

I recommend Sir Charles Mackerras directing the Orchestra of St. Lukes Chamber Ensemble.

Happy listening whichever performance you choose, Sol Invictus!


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2016)

I have six versions of K361. Herreweghe, Mackerras, Orpheus Chamber Orchestra, Pinnock, Marriner, and Royal Philharmonic Orchestra Soloists. 

My favorite is Charles Mackerras with the Orchestra of St. Lukes.


----------



## Sol Invictus (Sep 17, 2016)

Coincidentally, St Luke's Chamber Ensemble is the version I fell in love with when I found it YouTube. Definitely getting this one now, thanks guys!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Netherlands Wind ensemble conducted by Edo de Waart.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Pugg said:


> Netherlands Wind ensemble conducted by Edo de Waart.


Yes, that one's just fine. But above all Furtwangler, and Nachtmusique.


----------



## Sol Invictus (Sep 17, 2016)

I guess this counts as a pretty late post script but I'll go for it anyway. Does anyone know if this piece has been recorded for solo piano or if it has a transcription for piano?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Sol Invictus said:


> I guess this counts as a pretty late post script but I'll go for it anyway. Does anyone know if this piece has been recorded for solo piano or if it has a transcription for piano?


Never ever heard of it.


----------

